# Keeping Yourself Warm During Winter Kidding



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My two does are due to kid in January and February this year and I am not looking forward to being cold! I scheduled them to kid in the winter because last year I dealt with dewormer resistance and I'm hopeful that the cold will help with that. I know the tips for keeping the does and the kids warm, but what I'm looking for is tips for keeping yourself warm. Last year my does kidded in March and even that was tough when it was only in the fourties, but January and February for us here can have temps down into the teens. Any tips for keeping warm while waiting for the does to kid? I can just remember all the time is my goat career where I have to sit and freeze in the barn, I would love to be able to be comfortable while I wait!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a Milwaukee jacket with a battery powered heater. I use lots of layers, and believe it or not, plastic bags from the grocery are fabulous over your socks, along with those "hot hand and feet" packs for hunters are great for your feet.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can get a big buddy propane heater. They’re great! I use one all the time and they’re very safe.








Mr. Heater Big Buddy 18,000 BTU Radiant Propane Space Heater for Massachusetts and Canada MH18B - The Home Depot


Cold campsites and frozen lakes call for the warmth of a Big Buddy heater. For your next excursion, the Big Buddy will keep you comfortable with up to 18,000 BTU of heat. Swivel regulators make for easy



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Curious to hear what others have to say about this. 

I chose to kid in spring because of warmer temps, but dealing with parasites sounds horrible, especially in young kids.

Maybe taking out warm drinks would help? Things like tea, coffee, hot chocolate, in a thermos or something similar. I would also layer up on clothes, socks, etc.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I've found (uh - oh) - the more I drink the more I have to uhm.... pee...... so.... there's ...... that......


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> I've found (uh - oh) - the more I drink the more I have to uhm.... pee...... so.... there's ...... that......


Lol! So true though, I didn't even consider that....I was just trying to think of ways to stay warm. Note to self: have self-control when bringing drinks outside....otherwise, I'll be making lots of trips to the house. 🤣


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Get cameras and stay inside until almost time to deliver! I am trying to figure out how to run cameras in a metal bldg. But, most wooden structures
are pretty wireless friendly, usually.

PS. As soon as you go to the house to warm up or hit the restroom, she will kid. Its part of the "Goat Code"!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Dress like your going hunting. Layers ,,start with insulated underwear and heavy socs. Use a heat lamp to help cut cold. I do most my birthings in my barn. Its warmer inside ,and dryer for the kids. Take small blankets to sit on, or cover feet . Thats all I usually do. Im so busy, it doesnt feel 10°.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It is the sitting or standing around that gets you cold.
If you don’t want to get a camera, you would have to make many trips back and forth.
Sleeping bags and reflective emergency blankets to sit on, down parka and your heaviest boots, fur mittens and a good warm hat when the does start getting down to business.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Get cameras and stay inside until almost time to deliver! I am trying to figure out how to run cameras in a metal bldg. But, most wooden structures
> are pretty wireless friendly, usually.


I would love to do that, but I haven't found any cameras that are wireless _and _internet free. I have neither outlets nor wifi in my barn. Maybe I could run one on an extension cord. 🤔 Even if I figured out how to get the camera to run, I would be concerned with the signal getting through a stand of trees that is in between the barn and the house.



goatblessings said:


> I have a Milwaukee jacket with a battery powered heater. I use lots of layers, and believe it or not, plastic bags from the grocery are fabulous over your socks, along with those "hot hand and feet" packs for hunters are great for your feet.


I forgot about that grocery bag trick! I remember hearing that before. I have never been able to get my feet to stay warm even with thick and wool socks.



MadHouse said:


> It is the sitting or standing around that gets you cold.
> If you don’t want to get a camera, you would have to make many trips back and forth.
> Sleeping bags and reflective emergency blankets to sit on, down parka and your heaviest boots, fur mittens and a good warm hat when the does start getting down to business.


Ooo reflective blankets are cheap! I'm going to need to load up on those! Maybe I can line all my clothes in it. 😆


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Remember that air space is what helps keep you warm. Start with tight layers next to the skin, and put on progressively more baggy layers as you work outward. I don't like to wear too many pairs of socks, or there is no air space left in my boots and my feet get colder. 
I wear lightweight rain pants in the cold, over my regular jeans. They keep you warm and cut the wind really well, too. I tuck them over the tops of my boots so they keep moisture from getting into my boots, too.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

If my hands, feet, or big ears get cold, my whole body is cold. I like using the hot hands packs in my socks and gloves. Also, I have a nice warm "Cousin Eddie" syle hat that has the warm flaps that cover my ears and cheeks. Other than that, I'm pretty well "naturally" insulated in other areas.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to always kid in late December and January. We had a couple of set ups at the old farm. One the dining room table looked out the window to the back yard equipment shed row. So kidding season I would clear out two "stalls" and make a kidding/jugging area. Making wind breaks with horse panels with wood half way up. Hung heat lamp lights and had them wired and wrapped to wear they would go no we're even if the doe knocked into it. (Was overly cautious of barn fires). This way when they got close we could watch the girls from the comfort of home.

When those were full we would park the gooseneck trailer by the garage and set up heat lamp and everything with a wired camera I could watch from inside. It was a long time ago and pine camera I think was the company selling cameras and it plugged into a VHS machine and watched or recorded footage (crickets, ok yes I am old but it was the old foaling camera lol

When they were close or when I would do in person checks or working with the newborns I wore layers. Bottom fleece layer then depending on temps either jeans and insulated coveralls or just insulated coveralls. I also had a big over sized fleece coat (had it since probably 1990 and it's not the most current looking trendy colors but warm and comfortable. It has a hood and I use either the fleece pull hoodie (you know the type that cover neck, head and has a pull string to change if it's over nose only showing eyes or under chin etc. Also have a toboggan hat that if really cold I put under the fleece hood. Under armour gloves insulated and sometimes nitrile gloves to help over it to hold heat if really cold. We had one kidding season with negative temps with the wind chill which was interesting foe Tennessee. Wool socks and waterproof insulated winter boots. If really cold then I may throw a bread bag over my socks. . . My husband uses the grocery bags but I found bread bags normally are warmer lol old school here.

When I had lambing season the sheep's didnt go into thw barn and I just jugged out in the field. I would set up wind breaks but that flock had always been field kept and never had a barn experience during lambing season before I got them. So that was more of the hunting dress in more layers like above and all my insulated coveralls were waterproof so I wouldn't get cold if sitting on ground behind a hay bale following a ewe in labor.

I always had my kidding supplies in a small bucket and that I would use as my seat. Same with lambing bucket. Sheep and goats each had their own kidding lambing buckets with different equipment. 
Sometimes I would use a fleece glove liner under my thicker gloves.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh boy is this the topic for me lol if it’s under 70 I’m cold 
They have these heating shirts pants and socks. You charge them up and you can turn them on and they heat up. A bit pricey but the BEST invention EVER! Carhart cover all’s are also awesome and keep your lower half warm. Socks, I think the warmest I have found is a browning brand. And heating blankets. I have one for being out with the goats. Not too fuzzy so it doesn’t pick up everything, and I plug that in, grab the closest cat and snuggle down. When my one broke I went to the stall over from whoever was kidding and already had kids and snuggled with babies under their heat lamp. 
The biggest thing about kidding when it’s cold for me though since most of mine kid during the day is the late night checks and then crawling back into a cold bed. It takes forever to warm it and me back up. So when I get up to check I turn my second heating blanket on high, do my checks, and then when I come in I turn it off and crawl into a toasty warm bed. I like my heating blankets 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Layers and movement. If you have a family member with a winter jacket that is a size or two too big for you, that is nice to put on as a outer layer to help trap air and keep the wind out. Can you get the little packet hand warmers? I can't remember any brand names right now but when we go deer hunting we always bring those with. If you have a bit of a walk out to the barn, put layers on but don't zip anything up. You'll get too warm and start to sweat which will just make you colder. Walk around with the layers unzipped and zip them up as you get cold when you're in the barn. If you have heat sources out for the goats, go cuddle with one. You'll warm up.😉


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh also I know some of you all don't have horses but kerrits makes a very nice windpro breeches that is water resistant, windproof and fleece lined. Love them. 

Funny side note one of my old does always kidded when we made lasagna. Like clock work we would get it on the plate sit down and then have to come back to cold lasagna. If only yours were trained to kid on command lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions!

Both of my does had to make it worse last year kid in the at night. Prim went at 10:30 and Bella went at 12:00. I really REALLY hope the decide to kid in the day time this year. That would make this soooo much easier. We generally have highs at least in the thirties during the day, so that would be so much better. 

Sounds like there are definitely some things that we could be doing differently to stay warm. 



Rancho Draco said:


> Can you get the little packet hand warmers? I can't remember any brand names right now but when we go deer hunting we always bring those with.


I think they're called hot hands. They are on my list of things to look into.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I think they're called hot hands. They are on my list of things to look into.


Yes!! I knew it was "hot" something but I couldn't think of the whole thing. I don't shake them up right away. Wait until you have been sitting for a while and are actually cold. I like to throw one is each boot too. I think they make a foot version of the hand warmers that isn't supposed to be as hot so you don't burn your feet. I've always just used the hand warmers in my boots but I suppose it just depends how cold it is.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Find one of those plug in radiator heaters their like $50 a little safer then something that has red hot bars around hay... I wouldn't leave it on when not there still but you could cuddle close to it! That's if you have electricity there... also a camera! We have a camera and I love being able to see them!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I would love to do that, but I haven't found any cameras that are wireless _and _internet free. I have neither outlets nor wifi in my barn. Maybe I could run one on an extension cord. 🤔 Even if I figured out how to get the camera to run, I would be concerned with the signal getting through a stand of trees that is in between the barn and the house.
> 
> 
> I forgot about that grocery bag trick! I remember hearing that before. I have never been able to get my feet to stay warm even with thick and wool socks.
> ...




There are battery cameras. If you have wifi in the house look for an extender that will reach the barn. . 

Layers and more layers are your friends in the cold. I have spent many a night in the barn sleepin beside animals. I usually do two pairs of good socks, leggings, thermal top, sweatpants and sweatshirt, carhart insulted coveralls, two handknit wool hats, thin gloves under thick insulated gloves and then my carhart insulated coat with hood. We also have a really really good sleeping bag. I am usually snug as a bug in a rug. Cold makes he hurt badly so i do not play. I usually put a quilt under my bag that is atop a nice bed of straw. Paul has come to find me burrowed under it all in mornings with a wonderfully hot cuppa coffee. Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All really good advice.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Humm hot hands. I keep these around all the time especially in the car during winter just in case. Note to all if you try to insert in top (aka bra) to keep chest/core temperature up. Just know too much moving around will cause it to change locations. . . . Back in high school I was drum major (band geek) and those little outfits you will freeze in. . . Hot hands will travel with gravity . . . Public service announcement for tonight lol.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

It's all about your clothes! I used to just wear sweatshirts all the time and I thought they were okay, but wind cuts through them and if it's really cold, you're still cold. A few years ago I finally invested in a proper barn coat and it was a total game changer! I'm from California and I don't DO cold at all, so kidding in spring on cold windy days or doing checks in the middle of the night we're brutal! I bought more gear last year and it was a huge help! 

For late night barn checks, I bought a pair of insulated carhartt coveralls. I HATE changing out of my PJs in the middle of the night to put on cold barn clothes! So now I don't. The coveralls go right over the PJs, and I wear either my Carhartt or my Berne chore jacket over that. Sloggers boots whether it's muddy out or not. Gloves if it's really cold- any kind will do, although the Berne and Carhartt jackets have flannel lined pockets which are AMAZING so I don't usually need gloves. I also have beanies with rechargeable USB headlamps built in. Best invention EVER. That getup is a little cumbersome to move in, but it keeps even my wimpy Californian butt warm! 
During the daytime I usually forego the coveralls in favor of a pair of flannel lined jeans (also Carhartt) which are pretty cozy. The new ensemble made a huge difference, especially back in April when my doe decided to go into labor in the middle of the night, delivered a couple kids, then took an hour long intermission while I waited out in the cold before she decided to deliver the other two!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

One word: CARHARTT!!!!

Ok, actually a couple words! We are originally for central Illinois and let me tell you….it’s cold there! Carhartt overalls and insulated coats work! Sure you they might weight 20lbs and cost over $100, but they last forever and keep you warm! Thick socks are game changers too…. And you can never have too many scarves, gloves, hats, snow boots….

Anyway, I hate cold and take my winter clothes game seriously! Everyone might make fun of me for wearing -10F carhartts in 40F weather, but hey! I’m warm baby!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goatastic43 said:


> One word: CARHARTT!!!!
> 
> Ok, actually a couple words! We are originally for central Illinois and let me tell you….it’s cold there! Carhartt overalls and insulated coats work! Sure you they might weight 20lbs and cost over $100, but they last forever and keep you warm! Thick socks are game changers too…. And you can never have too many scarves, gloves, hats, snow boots….
> 
> Anyway, I hate cold and take my winter clothes game seriously! Everyone might make fun of me for wearing -10F carhartts in 40F weather, but hey! I’m warm baby!



Oh yea, i completely forgot about my neck attire in my list. There is ALWAYS somethin round my neck cause cold will slip in through the neck shirt hole. If the wind is blowin there is some sort of thin gator and then another neck thing but thicker round there. The gator usually _is pulled over my nose as well and sometimes the other thing too. _


----------

